# Motorcycle plow



## rwhite (Feb 15, 2014)

Because I usually have to much time on my hands and come up with stupid ideas I thought I'd throw this out there. Anyone ever seen a motorcycle snow plow (either push or pull type). I have a trail 90 hi/lo gear and was curious if a plow of some sort could be mounted up. I know I could buy a snow blower for cheaper but what fun would that be.


----------



## bmblank (Feb 15, 2014)

No offense to you, but that sounds like it would be horrible. I guess I'm just not a two wheeler. I'm more comfortable riding a fourwheeler (quad to some of you) on two wheels than a motor bike of any sort.
I can't imagine getting enough traction for more than just a couple inches of snow.


----------



## rwhite (Feb 15, 2014)

bmblank said:


> No offense to you, but that sounds like it would be horrible. I guess I'm just not a two wheeler. I'm more comfortable riding a fourwheeler (quad to some of you) on two wheels than a motor bike of any sort.
> I can't imagine getting enough traction for more than just a couple inches of snow.


 
No offense taken. I usually get the same response from my wife. But that ususally doesn't prevent me from tryng.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 15, 2014)

rwhite said:


> *Because I usually have to much time on my hands and come up with stupid ideas* I thought I'd throw this out there. Anyone ever seen a motorcycle snow plow (either push or pull type). I have a trail 90 hi/lo gear and was curious if a plow of some sort could be mounted up. I know I could buy a snow blower for cheaper but what fun would that be.




This idea is as bas as mine, mine was to use a pellet stove as a smoker.........................boy did I take a beaten on that one.


----------



## bmblank (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm a dreamer, I've had plenty of ideas running through my head too. I'm not quite sure what you mean by "too much" time.... I've never had that..


----------



## maple1 (Feb 15, 2014)

Make sure to get video.


----------



## heat seeker (Feb 15, 2014)

Wear a helmet and wrap yourself in bubble wrap! 

I've ridden plenty of bikes in the snow, and even had a bike like yours. It's pretty darn hard to stay upright. Perhaps replacing the front wheel with a pair of skids a couple of feet apart would give you a tricycle effect.
Dang, now you've got me thinking...


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 15, 2014)

You'll have to get a really good run at it and hit the snow hard! But... When your going over the bars take comfort in knowing that the snow will soften your fall! Lol. I bet your really from Colorado or Washington aren't you?


----------



## granpajohn (Feb 15, 2014)

Huh...looks like it's been done before:










Beta version:


----------



## Butcher (Feb 15, 2014)

Why move the stuff? Ride over it.


----------



## johneh (Feb 15, 2014)

Butcher said:


> Why move the stuff? Ride over it.


OH I got to get one the those 
Bet it go fast fast like Hockey puck


----------



## SlyFerret (Feb 17, 2014)

Well, if you don't kill yourself in the process... Let us know how the clutch holds up.  I think that might be the weakest link mechanically.

-SF


----------



## bassJAM (Feb 17, 2014)

Get some studded tires, get used to sliding your feet at low speeds, and I think it's possible.


----------



## heat seeker (Feb 17, 2014)

SlyFerret said:


> Well, if you don't kill yourself in the process... Let us know how the clutch holds up.  I think that might be the weakest link mechanically.
> 
> -SF



With the low range and centrifugal clutch, it should be no problem. The bike was designed to go crawling through woods carrying a rider and a bunch of gear.


----------



## Fi-Q (Feb 18, 2014)

One of friends use to put a set of chains on is DR125 to ride in the winter time ( that was before motorcycle tire stud were widely availabe). He was passing cars going to work in snow storm....

I did skid logs and timber with my old bike, but never plowed with it.

Let us know how it turn out


----------



## fossil (Feb 18, 2014)

Maybe if you fitted it to a three-wheeler with a reverse gear...otherwise it just seems like a waste of time & energy.


----------

